# WindowMaker

## Giuliani

Pessoal,

Esse window maker trabalha sozinho ou em cima de ambientes como GNOME e KDE ?

Caso ele trabalhe sozinho o q eu precisaria para instalar programas como o KOPETE, KONKEROR ou algum outro existente no GNOME ou KDE e q me interessem ?

Sei q mozilla e outro instalam por não dependerem direto do gerenciador de janelas, mas esse q eu citei dependem do KDE certo ?

Gostei muito desse window maker para genrenciador de janelas.

----------

## fernandotcl

Você pode usar qualquer WM sozinho, mas se quiser ter um gerenciador de arquivos, precisa instalar um. Quando se usa WMs minimalistas sozinhos, geralmente se evita carregar bibliotecas lentas do Gnome ou KDE.

Geralmente evitamos usar programas que usem essas bibliotecas. Portanto, eu não sugiro nem o Nautilus nem o Konqueror para gerenciador de arquivos, mas sim o Rox. Para navegador, eu sugiro o Firefox (menos bloated que o Mozilla). Para IM temos Licq, irssi, aMSN, entre muitos outros.

Mas caso queira usar os programas dos ambientes mesmo com as bibliotecas lentas, não há problemas.

----------

## Giuliani

Acho q to chegando onde eu quero.

Gosto do KDE, porém acho q ele instala muita coisa desnecessária. com o window maker posso instalar apenas os programas q eu quero ou q prefiro.

Show. Isso deixa as coisas mais leves  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fernandotcl

O problema do Window Maker, na minha opnião, é que ele usa um próprio toolkit que não tem suporte à fontes antil-aliased. Outra coisa, eu aconselho você a provar o WMI, ele tem suporte à dockapps do Window Maker também, além de ser tiled e ter suporte à fontes com anti-aliasing.

----------

## Giuliani

Bom,

Blz. Pelo q estou entendendo isso são apenas gerenciadores de janela. Em cima deles eu instalo o navegador, editor  e etc q eu quiser. Porém foi falado aqui em Rox para gerenciador de arquivos. Mas ele parece um outro gerenciador de janelas e, installando o WM ou WMI eu quero instalr algo como o windows explorer apenas, tem como ?

----------

## fernandotcl

O Rox é um ambiente, mas parece que se você inicar ele com um comando (que eu acho que é -filer) ele fica só como gerenciador de arquivos. É o chamado rox-filer.

----------

## Xterminator

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> O problema do Window Maker, na minha opnião, é que ele usa um próprio toolkit que não tem suporte à fontes antil-aliased. Outra coisa, eu aconselho você a provar o WMI, ele tem suporte à dockapps do Window Maker também, além de ser tiled e ter suporte à fontes com anti-aliasing.

 

Opa melhor rever os seus conceitos , a versão CVS traz isto  :Wink: 

e está nota 1000 

http://www.linuxbsd.com.br/users/drusian/wmakar-cvs.jpg

Este screenshot não é meu , mas serve pra que o pessoal saiba que wmaker não morreu.

----------

## Matheus Villela

Bom, vou dar minha dica.

Usar o enlightenment, acho muito bom.

Além dele o xfce4 é muito bom, o xfce4 parace um gnome minimalista, tem um navegador de arquivos decente e um painel de configs e lançador de apps que ajuda bastante.

Atualmente eu fico numa balança, uso um pouco o Gnome mas sei que o enlightenment vai ser demais quando sair o r17 aí fico usando o r16 mesmo com água na boca mas mesmo assim o r16 já é bom por si só(tô falando a série, quem nã conhece que não ache que o r16.7 é o r17 pois não é).

O enlightenment geralmente quando eu rodo eu chamo o painel do xfce4 pra alterar minhas configs do gtk2(tinha que fazer pelo arquivo do gtk2 mesmo eu sei  :Very Happy: ) , antes rodava sempre pra não ficar perdido pois não tinha configurado os menus do enlightenment como queria, mas a minha primeira opção em termos de navegador de arquivos rodando em ambiente minimalista é o xffm do xfce4, eu acho melhor que o Rox pois o estilo que o "navega" nas pastas pessoais eu acho mais confortável.

E só lembrando, quem quizer pode mudar de WM, dá pra rodar por exemplo algum WM diferente do metacity no gnome por exemplo:

killall metacity && waimea

killall metacity && kahakai

----------

## Xterminator

 *Matheus Villela wrote:*   

> Bom, vou dar minha dica.
> 
> Usar o enlightenment, acho muito bom.
> 
> Além dele o xfce4 é muito bom, o xfce4 parace um gnome minimalista, tem um navegador de arquivos decente e um painel de configs e lançador de apps que ajuda bastante.
> ...

 

Huuuuuuummmm ambiente leve ,dê uma olhada nisto talvez seja interessante para vocês.

http://jodrell.net/projects/perlpanel

----------

## fernandotcl

Eu acho o Xffm um pouco confuso, só no CVS está mostrando dois diretórios ao mesmo tempo. Aliás, eu não vejo funcionalidade em gerenciadores de arquivos se eu tenho um terminal.  :Very Happy: 

E esse painel em perl parece muito bom, especialmente para os commonboxes.

 *Xterminator wrote:*   

> Opa melhor rever os seus conceitos , a versão CVS traz isto 
> 
> e está nota 1000

 

Pois é, isso me surpreendeu. Se eu não estivesse tão acostumado com os WMs tiled eu iria tentar. Bom, quando lançar o WMI-9 eu posto uma screenshot no GentooBR.  :Wink: 

----------

## Matheus Villela

 *Xterminator wrote:*   

> Huuuuuuummmm ambiente leve ,dê uma olhada nisto talvez seja interessante para vocês.
> 
> http://jodrell.net/projects/perlpanel

 

Acabei de testar... mas depois de 4 minutos larguei da mão, instável demais, tentei com o waimea, tem horas que se clica com o botão direito do mouse em cima e o menu simplesmente some mas fica rodando de fundo.

Acho que pode ser interessante pra quem quizer ajudar a desenvolver e/ou adicionar paradas mas parece instável demais, ficar de olho também é uma boa.

Resumindo, acho que pode ser uma boa um pouco mais pra frente e que vale a pena ficar de olho mas usar no momento não sei não  :Sad: 

----------

## Kobal

Como que usa o WMI ?

----------

## fernandotcl

Tem um tutorial na home. Mas o que você tem que aprender é só os comandos pelo teclado, o que é opcional. Você pode sair usando como em qualquer outro WM.

----------

## klap

 *Xterminator wrote:*   

>  *fernandotcl wrote:*   O problema do Window Maker, na minha opnião, é que ele usa um próprio toolkit que não tem suporte à fontes antil-aliased. Outra coisa, eu aconselho você a provar o WMI, ele tem suporte à dockapps do Window Maker também, além de ser tiled e ter suporte à fontes com anti-aliasing. 
> 
> Opa melhor rever os seus conceitos , a versão CVS traz isto 
> 
> e está nota 1000 
> ...

 

poxa

nao sei como faz icones em wm :/

sera que da pra por aqueles icones redondos (nao sei como que c fala)

sdkjfsdljkh

outra

como chama aquele painel do kurumin que fica com os icones?

----------

## fernandotcl

O do Kurumin é uma barra do Karamba e os ícones são do Konqueror. Nessa screenshot, me parece ser o IDesk.

----------

## fernandotcl

Encontrei outro painel, o fbpanel.

----------

## Matheus Villela

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Encontrei outro painel, o fbpanel.

 

Tô usando agora com o waimea, valeu.

Esse painel é bom, pena que não tá "subindo" uma janela quando clico nela na barra, ele só tá definindo como ativo quando faço isso mas acho que isso tem a ver com o jeito que o waimea gerencia as janelas.

Agora tenho que fazer o menu pra ele e também pro waimea  :Smile: , como são dois eu não vou fazer na mão, tô fazendo um programinha em php pra importar as configs de atalhos do enlightenment ^^

----------

